# Bendix 2 speed manual humming noise



## Bobrowe (Feb 27, 2021)

I recently got a 1958 Columbia Fire Arrow off of Craigslist.  It is in really great shape.  (see pictures below)  The 2 speed didn't work right and when I removed the spring and pin, it was gunked up and sticking.  The brakes were also bad.  I did a rebuild after studying the pictures online and it went really well.  The brake is fine now and the bike shifts properly.  When I did a test ride, however, I noticed that when in the low gear the hub made a whirring or humming noise.  I also noticed that in the high gear when pedaling a little fast it seems to make a vibrating noise as if the gears were not spinning true (just a noise, not any vibration feel).  I decided that I may not have put enough grease on the three small gears and on the teeth they engaged with.  So I did a second breakdown and put more grease on them.  The noise persists.  I'm very sensitive about any noise or any other thing involving the mechanics of my bikes just like all of you are.  

Is it just that this noise is normal or does anyone have an idea of what might be going on?  The gears looked fine and the teeth did not appear chipped in any way and everything else looked right.   I can live with the noise if it is normal.


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 27, 2021)

They tend to be a little noisy. Some more then others.


----------



## Bobrowe (Feb 27, 2021)

That's good, just wanted to be sure it wasn't me.  I ride three speeds everyday, and I do not hear any noise from them and they have little gears in them too.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 27, 2021)

Every time I rebuild one of these I have to remind myself that the large diameter bearing goes retainer side in - ball side out.


----------

